# Next item up for modification!



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Well - I've had this old, horse-drawn disc laying around for long enough! Time to start chopping! I plan on building one similar to Don B's. I will need it this Spring, so I better get going!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

You mean the legend Don Barkley from Just8ns?


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

No THE Legend - Don Bailey of Arkansas! He built one for his BIL out of the same type of disc.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Wow...that is sweet! Let me know if you have an extra one!!! I could use it.

:furious:


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Trade ya for a building!:jumpropeb


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

If it comes with a tractor, you got a deal....NANA


----------

